# A special Harry Potter book 7 area?



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I know it is a little late but would it be possible to have a Harry Potter book 7 subsection where we could have a thread for each chapter? We are really tying to avoid spoilers and trying to figure out best ways to do that. 

Thanks.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...I am sorry, but really not the site for it that we would make a dedicated area for it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I know it is a little late but would it be possible to have a Harry Potter book 7 subsection where we could have a thread for each chapter? We are really tying to avoid spoilers and trying to figure out best ways to do that.
> 
> Thanks.


You are kidding....right?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> You are kidding....right?


Nope and considering there have been HP threads locked because "there is too many of them" it is not seeming like such a bad idea.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

That may be the case, but we still would not make a dedicated HP section on a TiVo site.

Thanks


----------

